
Google to Join SOPA Protest - FluidDjango
http://thenextweb.com/google/2012/01/17/google-will-display-an-anti-sopa-message-on-its-homepage-tomorrow/
======
Tim-Boss
This has been discussed in another post:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3475587>

Personally, I think it's nice that they're taking some sort of action by
putting a notice on their front page, but as people have said before, an awful
lot (if not quite the majority of people) search straight from their browsers
address/search bar, so will bypass this message completely! Why not put a
small black bar/notice at the top of all search result pages? Surely that's
the place that would be most affected by SOPA/PIPA anyway (censored search
results)?

